# gloucestershire



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

so am i the only person in gloucestershire to own a tt that is a member on here??????????????/ :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

pitzey said:


> so am i the only person in gloucestershire to own a tt that is a member on here??????????????/ :roll:


Paul

Looking at the database we have about 9 members with their address as Gloucestershire, but only 1 has a ******** id... YOU :wink: :roll:

I think you may struggle to communicate with them via this forum :roll:

Let's continue the discussion on the rep forum


----------



## HIOCTO (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi there, I'm also in Gloucestershire. Any one fancy a meet later this year?
Sharon


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I am in Gloucestershire and it would be good to get some regular meets going, PM me your phone number and we can have a chat.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Im sure we could always try and meet in the middle somwhere, maybe link in with Warwick (lotties) group,
Maybe this is the start of a plan
fraser


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Im sure we could always try and meet in the middle somwhere, maybe link in with Warwick (lotties) group,
> Maybe this is the start of a plan
> fraser


And me and the South Wales gang


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

pitzey said:


> so am i the only person in gloucestershire to own a tt that is a member on here??????????????/ :roll:


I live in Gloucestershire and with my imminent new arrival I'd be up for a meet...


----------

